# Help Identifying Electric Forklift Motor



## Squidlings (Aug 1, 2019)

Hi,

As a few of you know I'm looking for a DC series wound... preferably an 11"

I've managed to track down this motor, but they are 220 miles away.

It's taken a week for the seller to send me these pics. Any help identifying if it's DC series wound? I can only see 2 lugs, usually there is 4?

It's from an 80v forlift if that helps with identification.

Cheers


----------



## GE11 (Oct 24, 2011)

This looks like a pump motor .. which would be thought to use.
Look for a Hyster drive motor...
Here is an excellent one if you can find one:

325744 Hyster This is a drive motor.

Type in forklift motor on eBay also..
They have a lot as well ...


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

Squidlings said:


> Any help identifying if it's DC series wound? I can only see 2 lugs, usually there is 4?


A series-wound motor only needs two terminals, but they usually have separate rotor (armature) and stator (field) terminals, with an external jumper connecting one armature terminal to one field terminal. Having the four terminals allows a contactor arrangement to reverse field current direction and thus reverse motor rotation.

If there are only two terminals on a brushed DC motor, it must be either series-wound or permanent magnet, since there are no separate terminals to supply a field winding.

The terminals shown appear to be possibly labelled "A1" and "A2", which (if true) would likely be the armature connections (to the brushes)... making me wonder if there are field terminals somewhere else.

The stuff on the non-drive end is interesting - is that a tachometer/speedometer cable drive?


----------



## Squidlings (Aug 1, 2019)

Brian - So youd say it is a dc motor? 🤗


----------



## Squidlings (Aug 1, 2019)

GE11 said:


> Here is an excellent one if you can find one:
> 
> 325744 Hyster This is a drive motor.
> 
> ...


Yes this looks perfect! There is a hyster fork lift truck for sale on Ebay but again the advertiser hasnt got back in touch regarding the motor. These guys just want a simple sale. 

Plus its so hard to search on the internet what motor the forklift has. There doest seem to be much info on old models from the 1990,s

Thx for input guys.

Wow id love that hyster motor on ebay. Looks like a beast.


----------



## Squidlings (Aug 1, 2019)

Hi,

He found the drive motor... see enclosed pics. 

Is this a suitable DC series wound? He thinks it's a 10 or 11" it's got a cover over the "blinkin" lugs 

Cheers guys. 


I'm gonna post a new thread incase this is dead.

Rich


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

That looks pretty good to me!


----------



## Squidlings (Aug 1, 2019)

Thx Guys! Really appreciate your help here!!!


----------



## Squidlings (Aug 1, 2019)

I finally went to collect the motors. What a day that turned out to be. It is a difficult job to take out a traction motor. Epcially when youve driven 4hrs to get there and your on a time limit due to the seller not really wanting to leave you alone in his work shop. Anyway, this dude who sold me the motors turned out to be a diamond. True gent and a luckily a fantastic engineering mind. Took us 6hr hours. Im home now and would have failed if he hadnt helped. 

I ended up with 3 motors, traction, pump and a small thing. I havent even tested them yet.


----------



## Squidlings (Aug 1, 2019)

They turned out to be 1x 11" traction and a 9"pump motor.


----------

